# Gisele Bundchen - At Sao Paulo Fashion Week in Sao Paulo 18.01.09 x44



## Tokko (19 Jan. 2009)

​


----------



## Karrel (5 März 2009)

schwarz ist die schönere Farbe an ihr!


----------



## Katzun (5 März 2009)

nicht umsonst das teuerste model der welt


----------



## Buterfly (7 März 2009)

Einfach nur traumhaft die Frau


----------



## Ch_SAs (20 März 2009)

Supi Bilder, vielen Dank .


----------



## manti (23 März 2009)

top bilder!!

viele dank.


----------



## bateman2000 (26 März 2009)

nett


----------



## badiceman316 (4 Mai 2009)

jetzt weiss ich was ich mir zu weihnachten wünsche 

mfg badiceman316


----------



## power72 (3 Nov. 2011)

mal schönen dank gesagt


----------



## Dana k silva (3 Nov. 2011)

Thanks for Gisele!


----------



## spacestar (4 Nov. 2011)

Sie ist einfach schön, danke!


----------

